# Best way to find a rental flat in Valencia?



## Heli Annika (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm Finnish and moving to Valencia in September. What is the best way to find a rental apartment there for 3 months? I have 2 dogs and I need a parking space, and I would prefer living in the center or max 15min from the center by public transport. The budget is max 600e/month all inclusive. Not impossible? Advice on websites/other ways?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Heli Annika said:


> I'm Finnish and moving to Valencia in September. What is the best way to find a rental apartment there for 3 months? I have 2 dogs and I need a parking space, and I would prefer living in the center or max 15min from the center by public transport. The budget is max 600e/month all inclusive. Not impossible? Advice on websites/other ways?


I would say that you have no chance whatsoever.

Three months is less than the minimum (legal) long-term rental contract (now 6 or 12 months) so you would have to go for a holiday let. At that time of year, in central Valencia, I would think that you would have to pay more than 400 euros per WEEK.

Then to add in the dogs and the parking space, I can't see it happening.

Then you say INCLUSIVE - with electricity at more than 60 euros per month plus water etc. hmmmm .........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## damnit (Jul 11, 2013)

it is a tight budget, to say the least. But anyway, try to find something in idealista(dot)com, that's the biggest website for real estate in Spain. 

Good luck!


----------



## Heli Annika (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks I'll check out idealista!

I've been web searching for a while and I haven't gotten the impression that my budget was unrealistic. But, I'm not familiar enough with the renting terms and legislation.. Aren't there really any other kind of agreements than fixed term?? Is it true I should commit to a 6 month agreement or 'book a hotel'? 

And a question about parking in Valencia, if you don't have your own parking space, what are the options? 

Also I'd like to point out I'm looking for a small apartment, no luxuries of any kind just basic furniture and in an area I don't have to fear for our lives


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Heli Annika said:


> Thanks I'll check out idealista!
> 
> I've been web searching for a while and I haven't gotten the impression that my budget was unrealistic. But, I'm not familiar enough with the renting terms and legislation.. Aren't there really any other kind of agreements than fixed term?? Is it true I should commit to a 6 month agreement or 'book a hotel'?
> 
> ...


take a look at the _*FAQs & useful info*_ 'sticky' thread above - there's a section about renting & links to some other rental sites - & info about the rental laws, too

yes it IS possible to get a shorter, fixed term rental agreement - but you'll have to pay far more, as snikpoh says, than for a long term contract


----------



## damnit (Jul 11, 2013)

Heli Annika said:


> Thanks I'll check out idealista!
> 
> I've been web searching for a while and I haven't gotten the impression that my budget was unrealistic. But, I'm not familiar enough with the renting terms and legislation.. Aren't there really any other kind of agreements than fixed term?? Is it true I should commit to a 6 month agreement or 'book a hotel'?
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely you can get short term rental agreements, that's for sure! the only issue is that probably you will pay more and also probably the owner of the house won't arrange a properly legal contract, just for the simple reason of the taxes making it worthless, so you might be "less protected", but that's all. 

I am not 100% familiar with Valencia, but probably your only choice is definitely renting a garage for your car, I believe all the city centre is payed parking... and trust me, the fines are high! Or, the other options is having a motorbike, they don't pay parking space and you can park them on the curb whenever you have enough space to walk...


----------



## Heli Annika (Apr 17, 2014)

I looked at the thread about long term rentals earlier but I should read it again. I was just trying to figure out all my options before falling into despair  It's quite ok if I have to pay extra for parking, I don't want my car to be wrecked on the streets.. I'm driving to Spain so I have to find a place for it somewhere..


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm liking Airbnb a lot at the moment. Here's an ad for a flat for < 20 a night, which means it's in budget for you.... https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/2409202?s=0klF

I bet if you search for something on there and get in contact with an owner, you might be able to come to an arrangement for a period like the one you're looking for.




Heli Annika said:


> I'm Finnish and moving to Valencia in September. What is the best way to find a rental apartment there for 3 months? I have 2 dogs and I need a parking space, and I would prefer living in the center or max 15min from the center by public transport. The budget is max 600e/month all inclusive. Not impossible? Advice on websites/other ways?


----------



## Heli Annika (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah I am enthusiastic about Airbnb too  Some very nice shared apartments there, and a lot of them. My Spanish is still elementary, but for example, how much could this apartment possibly add up to? Apartamento de 35 metros cuadrados Valencia - Enalquiler.com


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

That looks great! It seems you might get what you need within budget.




Heli Annika said:


> Yeah I am enthusiastic about Airbnb too  Some very nice shared apartments there, and a lot of them. My Spanish is still elementary, but for example, how much could this apartment possibly add up to? Apartamento de 35 metros cuadrados Valencia - Enalquiler.com


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Heli Annika said:


> Yeah I am enthusiastic about Airbnb too  Some very nice shared apartments there, and a lot of them. My Spanish is still elementary, but for example, how much could this apartment possibly add up to? Apartamento de 35 metros cuadrados Valencia - Enalquiler.com


I don't understand your question - the flat is €350 per month for a long term let which is typically 1 year. SOMETIMES they might offer a 6-month let. 

I know they say it's ideal for short or long term but I wonder what this really means.


----------



## Heli Annika (Apr 17, 2014)

I see what you mean, short could mean 6 months but since it's a private person it's possible the period could be negotiable.


----------



## Heli Annika (Apr 17, 2014)

It appears there are many flats targeted to students, for short stays also. I'm going to be a student too so I guess I just have to start sending inquiries and find out what short means  Thanks everybody.


----------

